# What is your preferred vaping device?



## Silver

What is your preferred vaping device

Most of us have many different types, but which do you use most?
If you had to choose one type, what would it be.

*Please answer the poll above (you can only choose one)

And feel free to add your comments below to explain further*

The choices in the poll are as follows:

Tank with commercial coils
RTA / RDTA - rebuildable
RDA - dripping
RDA - squonking
Pod System

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Very tough choice because I use several types

But would probably choose RDA/Squonker for flavour, convenience and simplicity if forced to choose just one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DNA75C Mod with Dvarw DL 99% of the time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

A few years ago @Rob Fisher you were a die hard squonker
Now you are a RTA man!
Love it how it changes and often does over time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> A few years ago @Rob Fisher you were a die hard squonker
> Now you are a RTA man!
> Love it how it changes and often does over time...



100% Hi Ho @Silver... a die-hard MTL Squonker... now hundred and eighty-degree turnaround.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Right now, if I had to choose one, it would be a RDA/squonk setup. For me, you just can’t go wrong with this combo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777

Rda/squonk for me. The flavour of an rda and simplicity of use when combined with a squonker makes it a winning combo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Beserker786

Drip drip drip Flavour Flavour Flavour drip drip drip, tried rta, but Flavour, so drip drip drip. I never tried squonking, so drip drip drip

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Stagevape Venus RDA and Riscle Pirate King RDA for dripping.

I've tried a subohm tank and nothing beats the flavour of an RDA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

RDA / squonk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Neal

RDA for me, probably because I can't be bothered with the whole wicking bollox that tanks demand and I am at heart a lazy barsteward. Simplicity of use has replaced 17 hours on youtube trying to get my Zeus to perform properly. Each to his own, one of the great things about vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

I would prefer a good pod device if results were consistent with different liquids.So far the Zero then Cue. But overall squonk-rda with a drop of 18mg now and then seems to have the top spot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

I do enjoy a dual battery mod with a good dual coil RTA on it, for me the Dead Rabbit RTA is my pick for 2018. But most of my time is spent with my single battery mech squonkers. These things will outlast everything else, they’re easy and dependable so the choice is clear for me, RDA/Squonker

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Beserker786 said:


> Drip drip drip Flavour Flavour Flavour drip drip drip, tried rta, but Flavour, so drip drip drip. I never tried squonking, so drip drip drip


You should. Its like dripping, but BETTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Slick

I feel your setup will depend on your lifestyle,if I worked in an office I would've probably used a RDA with dual battery mod,but I'm on my feet the entire day and need something compact in my pocket,so for me Smok V8 stick with Nanchaku tank is the best device for me,coils last about a month,the battery lasts me 2 tankfulls so it works for me,and very important,this tank never leaked on me ever

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> What is your preferred vaping device
> 
> Most of us have many different types, but which do you use most?
> If you had to choose one type, what would it be.
> 
> *Please answer the poll above (you can only choose one)
> 
> And feel free to add your comments below to explain further*
> 
> The choices in the poll are as follows:
> 
> Tank with commercial coils
> RTA / RDTA - rebuildable
> RDA - dripping
> RDA - squonking
> Pod System


Hey there @Silver ,You may remember at one time I was a bona fide Dripping Junkie.
However with the enormous inroads made in RTA/RDTA technology my vast collection of RDAs lay collecting dust,such a shame.IMO RTAs have come so far in every dept.especially flavor that there's little need to fuss with dripping.I know I'm close to blasphemy per our dripping brethren but I feel this to be true.So my vote goes to the RTA/RTDA column.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Driptech TS with Dead Rabbit RDA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Up to recently it would have been my noisy/drop dead combo but my owner convinced me to get a billet box again and I pretty much haven’t put that down.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Ended up choosing RTA/RDTA. Allthough I have a number of squonkers I run most on RDTA’s , nice clean squonk ima real messy squonker, and then I love my RTA’s, this is where I started.

So the best of both worlds I think, and flavour for days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan

Single battery squonk with 22m RDA.

At the moment Pulse 80W + Citadel.

Runners up: DNA75c device + Juggerknot Mini and Double Barrel + Goon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

What more than this do i need? Vape nirvana for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Gringo

Unlike my beautiful SWAMBO ( Wife ) where there is only one..
With Vapeing on the other hand... i have more than one..
But
If i have to choose, it would be single... RDA/Sqounk...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Depends on the occasion/day. 

My Luxotic BF Box with WASP Nano is perfect for a day out - fill the tank and the ultra-portable setup fits in any pocket. 

When at home, visiting people, etc. my (dual battery) DRAG and Pyro RDTA (along with a bottle of juice) is what I'd take. The DRAG dual batteries (Samsung 25R) last the duration of the evening/day and the PYRO 4ml tank means you don't need to refill it that often. 

Am pleased with my two setups, I don't think I'd need anything more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny

I love my tubes and dripper combo and more so my Skylines but if I’m honest, I use squonkers the most.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905

I had to vote RTA,with it being this warm Im glued to my Paranormal and Reload RTA,winter/colder days I prefer my squonk setup,flavour is second to none,but for the heat I prefer XXX/Red Pill and wide open airflow,and then we all know the Reload is a flavour machine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

This poll was created in December 2018

Interesting that Pod Systems didnt even get 1 vote.

Then again, I suppose most of the enthusiasts on the forum are unlikely to use a Pod device the most

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Stagevape Venus RDA and Riscle Pirate King RDA for dripping.
> 
> I've tried a subohm tank and nothing beats the flavour of an RDA


Changed my vote to RTA as now the Gear RTA has the best flavour with a Pico 21700. It's about the only device I use now, the Pirate King RDA and Gabriel mod is only used for testing new juice flavours. I have a Pico Squeeze 2 with a Coral 2 RDA, hardly used and an X-217 mod paired with the OBS Engine Dual RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Silver What I find interesting is that only 7.8% of the voters selected "tank with commercial coils", which suggests that commercial coil users are not members of this forum. And indeed, other than the Cape Town vape meets, I have never met a vaper who has even heard of our forum - or any other vaping forum for that matter. Nor are they interested in joining or reading articles when I tell them about it.

That's a tremendous pity, because our forum has so much information and fun to offer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Resistance

I use a pod as much as I do a RDA squonker.
Currently eleaf I care 2 'n eleaf pico squeeze

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Eleaf combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

